# import- Anweisung fehlerhaft und andere Fehler (eclipse)



## Kell0g (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo leute. ich habe, aus Gründen die ich nich verstehe, plötzlich fast überall im Quellcode Fehler und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

Die Situation:
Ich wollte mir ein kleines Testfenster mit swing erzeugen und paar sachen testen, deswegen habe ich im gleichen Paket  meine bereits vorhandene Fensterklasse auskommentiert, damit die main Methode der Testklasse gestartet wird.
Alles hat geklappt. Nachdem ich fertig war, habe ich eclipse geschlossen. Etwas später wollte ich weiter proggen und habe eclipse gestartet und die testklasse auskommentiert, damit wieder die richtige main Methode ausgeführt wird.
und plötzlich hab ich fast in jeder Zeile meiner ausführbaren Klasse Fehler.

meine import Anweisungen waren nicht mehr vollzählig, also dachte ich ich füge sie ein und alles ist OK.
..wohl nicht. eclipse meckert sogar  bei der import anweisung ???? da gehts schon los mit dem was ich nicht verstehe.
Somit werden auch bei allen intialisierungszeilen fehler angezeigt. 

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/198/fehler1.png

wie kann das sein?
hab das projekta us eclipse gelöscht dun neu importiert, eclipse neugestartet , sogar pc XD - nichts gebracht.
andere Proekte funktionieren weiterhin.
zum test habe eine enue Klasse erstellt. und direkt danach wird schon 1 fehler angezigt! (da denk ich mit wtf!?)
sogar eine einfache  zeile wie:


```
String test;
```

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5020/fehler2.png

wird markiert. um das zu fixen müsste ich angeblich eine String Klasse erstellen.    
ich hoffe es ist mir irgendwo ausversehen nur ein dämlicher Fehler unterlaufen...den ich einfach aus frust nicht bemerke..

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mai 2009)

Projekt-Properties, Java Build Path, Libraries, 
JRE System Library oder ähnliches eingetragen? vergleiche alle Seiten im Build-Path mit funktionierenden Projekten

allgemein: nicht nur Projekt neu importieren,
lege doch ein neues an und kopiere, wenn überhaupt, nur die .java-Dateien


----------



## Kell0g (10. Mai 2009)

booyah!
danke.

hab nun ein neues Projekt erstellt udn die .java dateien kopiert und es klappt \o/


----------

